# Rumor: Wii U in Development Hell



## Gabbynaruto (Sep 9, 2011)

Bad news, nobody. Just as things were starting to look up with a 260% boost in sales revenues in the month of August, Nintendo's luck has reverted back to running dry. The word is that software developers are finding it too difficult and frustrating to develop for the Wii U, particularly with the tablet controller - that's an accusation that Nintendo had sent out faulty development kits, and game designers just can't manage with it's cumbersome development interface. The horse's mouth? It just so happens to be 01net, the same source which foresaw the announcement of the infamous 3DS circle pad peripheral. What this means, if true, is that developers could ultimately give up on their Wii U projects and defect them to another system, as a cause of being dissatisfied.

"According to our source, it seems that the final architecture has been rushed through the door, with undesirable consequences."

Those consequences allegedly include "inadequate" streaming and wireless functionality integral to the Wii U's innovative design, the source continues, and speculation that the console's main chip set "may be a tad too cheap."

"So far, the wireless functions simply do not work at all," it continues, claiming that as a result, developers are working with a tethered controller which apparently "still does not work properly".

"Many developers are feeling lost, their progress impeded by a distinct lack of visibility, their working hours by the quasi-paced daily software updates."


Have Nintendo given their third-party developers poorly-designed and even "cheap" development kits? The 25.5 billion yen Nintendo lost with the poor sales performance of the 3DS earlier this year might be an indication of the existence of these "cheap" console kits. But it seems as though every piece of hardware leaving the Nintendo company these days is just a little bit too "rushed"... the 3DS was released before a stable launch library could be prepared for it, and before plans on a second circle pad could be finalised. Was it Shigeru Miyamoto who said, "a delayed game is eventually good, a bad game is forever"? If all is true, maybe Nintendo should practice what they preach a little more, lest things really start to get bad for the company... we'll just have to wait and see if this one's true! [/p]




Source 1 (ZeldaInformer)



Source 2(My Nintendo News)



Source 3 (IGN)



Source 4 (01Net)

Ouch, I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 9, 2011)

*sigh*

I love you, Nintendo.
..
You're falling to bits.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 9, 2011)

I would personally enjoy this, JUST to spite nintendo for obsessing over casual gamers.


----------



## T.Kuranari (Sep 9, 2011)

Wii U lite, anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "may be a tad too cheap."


There you have it. That seems to be always the case with nintendo?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

Isn't this a good thing?  I mean, if things keep going badly enough that controller is gone.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 9, 2011)

Jayenkai said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I love you, Nintendo.
> ..
> You're falling to bits.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2011)

why no one comments on how many devs support it or how well it plays or its quality...  nothing
just "lame", "useless", "hasty", "failure", "epic fail" etc etc

its not as bad as it looks. when it comes out, then it will be decided if its a failure or not.
the 3ds was said to be great before release but now u can see the opposite.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Isn't this a good thing?  I mean, if things keep going badly enough that controller is gone.
> QUOTEThe word is that software developers are finding it too difficult and frustrating to develop for the Wii U, particularly with the tablet controller


Well, usually I would have thought the same as you, but this is nintendo. They like to do it their way.. and FAIL these days.


----------



## Jockel (Sep 9, 2011)

These "news" are 2 weeks old.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 9, 2011)

Jockel said:
			
		

> These "news" are 2 weeks old.



This.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 9, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> the 3ds was said to be great before release but now u can see the opposite.




no, it _is_ great. It has the same shortage of games the DS had during its first 6 months, but the system itself is great. The people waging the negative propaganda war against it suck though.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't all consoles got through 'development hell'? 01net seem to be very one sided, where are the reports of developers struggling to create software for the PS4?! You know they will be struggling, as Microsoft Sony and Nintendo are all aware that by the time the console hits the shelves the components in the original dev kits will be obsolete. Hence the kits evolving and shifting over time- I am pretty certain most software houses will get a bit antsy if they find out there is a newer kit out. I thought 01net had sources close to Nintendo? Surely they can name one of these alleged developers?

People need some faith and to stop writing Nintendo off for rushing the 3DS, they know what they're doing. When the DS was in development there was only one screen to work with and that turned out ok.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> Don't all consoles got through 'development hell'? 01net seem to be very one sided, where are the reports of developers struggling to create software for the PS4?



Lol. There are no reports on that because we don't even know if it fucking exists. The WiiU was announced, the WiiU is in development and we all know it. The PS4 is nothing more than theoretical guesses.

I finally got around to watching Yahtzee Croshaw's Zero Punctuation reviews and he has a pretty funny one on the 3DS and another one on Ocarina of Time 3D that basically summarizes Nintendo over the last few years. Paraphrasing his own words, they're kinda like a stripper. They act like they like you to get your money but they don't really like you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2011)

well maybe they can re-design it they can start by changing that huge fugly tablet.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 9, 2011)

Looked shit anyways


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> they're kinda like a stripper. They act like they like you to get your money but they don't really like you.


Just like every other company ever.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 9, 2011)

OK this is what Nintendo seriously has to do.
1st party games and a lot of them!


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. It's not like multinational conglomerates Sony and Microsoft have your best interests at the forefront of their minds either.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> OK this is what Nintendo seriously has to do.
> 1st party games and a lot of them!


Yo! Where've you been?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 9, 2011)

The only reason i play nintendo is for the 1st party titles, not to play the latest cod or something.


			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



been at EoF


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> The only reason i play nintendo is for the 1st party titles, not to play the latest cod or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lololool EoF. Post more often in other sections too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic- Nintendo will pul it off IMO, WiiU will be a success.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 9, 2011)

WTF I posted this time ago, why are you Re-posting old articles and no one made a big deal out of it then.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Sep 9, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> WTF I posted this time ago, why are you Re-posting old articles and no one made a big deal out of it then.



Sorry, seems like I missed it. Guess this thread can be closed then. Sorry again!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2011)

and change the damn name too


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 9, 2011)

Since Intelligent Systems stopped making Nintendo dev equipment it's got worse and worse.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe itz teh anti-piracies that are messing up the console! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, I hope Nintendo and the developers get over this bump in the road. If(-_-) these _rumors_ are true, they should take their time to fix this.


----------



## Langin (Sep 9, 2011)

You know what; Nintendo should have waited a year more and they could then have perfect-ionized their Wiiu. I am sorry Nintendo, if you want to win this round you will need to get me in like you did in the past.

Ill explain what I mean. In the past I got the chills on my back of games. When I saw the Wiiu I thought 0.o whats that a Wii for a Wii? No it is a new console! -.- Damn

When I saw the video of the games I got the feeling the XBox 360 gives me when I am playing on it. And no I don't like that feeling. Only game that gave a sparkle of hope is Ninja Gaiden 3. Rest is all shooting or boring.

Right Nintendo Ive got a idea sounds stupid but cancel the whole Wiiu and make a new console I know it is not gonna happen but.....

Also then we have the chance to see what PS4 and XBox 720(Not final names ;D) have in their marsh


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't usually accept what IGN says many times, but the particular link from IGN given here brings up a good point. As Richard George says...



			
				Richard George said:
			
		

> What's remarkable about all of the above is that none of it is out of the ordinary. A console that has development challenges? Wouldn't that be any tech project? The day a hardware company doesn't have to balance price and quality considerations is the day Mario performs a fatality.



So Nintendo is having hardware problems. So what? Everyone else does. Nintendo even had problems when making the Wii. Can you honestly say there weren't bumps in the road for Sony and Microsoft before *AND* after the release of their hardware?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> I don't usually accept what IGN says many times, but the particular link from IGN given here brings up a good point. As Richard George says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RROD.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> You know what; Nintendo should have waited a year more and they could then have perfect-ionized their Wiiu. I am sorry Nintendo, if you want to win this round you will need to get me in like you did in the past.


I'm sure one person not buying WiiU will have no effect on Nintendo's sales


----------



## Forstride (Sep 9, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> You know what; Nintendo should have waited a year more and they could then have perfect-ionized their Wiiu.


This.

Nintendo is following the footsteps of other major companies now and rushing everything.  Nintendo used to be based off of "quality, not quantity."  Now, it's the opposite.  ;_;


----------



## Langin (Sep 9, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly in fact this is kinda what happened with the 3DS.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

How is the 3DS rush? They went through 12 models in a year time.  

Now because people or/and devs are begging for more controls it mean it was rush?

That doesn't make any sense. 

If they was rushing the Wii U, they would have release it now around Christmas despite what this rumor says. 

Plus they do have a year or more to iron out things. This isn't 2012 yet.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> How is the 3DS rush? They went through 12 models in a year time.


Yet they couldn't make a model where it didn't deface itself.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really dude? Do you have a 3DS? Does it "deface" itself?

I have not had my 3ds deface itself and I have no protection on the screen.

I still didn't know what those guys are doing to make it deface itself.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Really dude? Do you have a 3DS? Does it "deface" itself?I've owned a 3DS before, yes it did. There was marks on the top screen from the slide pad which was very noticeable and some other marks.QUOTE(KingVamp @ Sep 9 2011, 06:08 PM) I still didn't know what those guys are doing to make it deface itself.


They're doing nothing at all. It happens by itself.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marks as in smudges or scratches? 

If it happens by itself, explain why mine and others didn't get this issue.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2011)

And even more bad news for Nintendo. Maybe they'll just consider getting rid of that stupid controller; that would be a wonderful start.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

There is "always" something better they could do with hardware every time they make a change, but making another change takes time. They had to stop at some point, or they'll never get it released.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a feeling if Sony made this controller instead, they wouldn't be getting as much heat.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here, my 3DS is 4 months old, used daily, taken everywhere, and it's spotless. I do clean it with water and an old t-shirt a couple times a week. It gets a little ring on the top screen from the slide-pad (not part of the display area, but over to the side under the speaker) but its just finger grease ... wipes off.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 9, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> And even more bad news for Nintendo. Maybe they'll just consider getting rid of that stupid controller; that would be a wonderful start.


Did u play with it?
It isn't as big as people think and really feels nice in your Hands.
I liked it.
Also u should not forget that Wii Controllers are all compatible with the Wii U.

My only concerns are, that Nintendo will not use enough power to compete against next gen rivals.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I have a feeling if Sony made this controller instead, they wouldn't be getting as much heat.



Unlikely. A stupid idea is a stupid idea, no matter who makes it.

The sad part is, the technology behind the propose tablet is interesting. It could have some great uses, but basing the entire system around it just isn't going to work.

I would appreciate it if they moved from focusing on gimmicks to just focusing on games. It really isn't that difficult.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah if you're wreckless. And don't give me "I take care of my stuff blahblahblah". My 3DS has no screen protectors or anything on it. It gets extensive use, I toss it onto my bed, I put it in my bag and pocket, I treat it like it's a gaming handheld. And you know what, there isn't a single scratch or problem with it. Now, if I am able to keep my 3DS safe and scratch/mark free without trying, then there's no reason others can't.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They focus on both. The "gimmicks" add to the games. 

" technology behind the propose tablet is interesting"

Then why are you hating on the controller?


----------



## phantastic91 (Sep 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ughh. dude i have them too and i think its from pressure like when i put the 3ds in my pocket. you are lucky you don't have it.

"And don't give me "I take care of my stuff blahblahblah""

wow what you expect us to say then? "We're just complaining and in actuality it's own fault that we don't take care of our 3ds?"

the marks just appear. at first they were just a line that i can just wipe away, but then it starts to become permanent. now the only marks i can wipe away are the ones made from the circle pad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> They focus on both. The "gimmicks" add to the games.
> 
> " technology behind the propose tablet is interesting"
> 
> Then why are you hating on the controller?



The 3DS has "interesting technology" but it's far from perfect or even useful. In the end its more of a bother than anything else.

And don't give me the same old "BUT IT ADDS TO GAMEPLAY AND 3D IS THE GREATEST THING EVER" like you usually do.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, new stuff can be interesting, yet unfeasible at the same time. Unfortunately, by the time it does become feasible, it's more likely to not be interesting anymore. Tis sad.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? When you give the exact opposite every time.

I don't have  "3D IS THE GREATEST THING EVER" in my mind. It seem to me you going around saying  "3D IS THE WORST THING EVER AND PRAISE THE HD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "


----------



## Centrix (Sep 9, 2011)

Sigh, this is what you call "A Crock of Malarky" just go watch all the videos that showed like 30 dev's commenting on the use's for the system and how great it is, they even talked about some of there games that they were gonna make for it...you know stuff like this is pointless to even post on the internet, I mean why post what isn't true...I wish ppl would stop already and do there research first...and that goes for dumb ass ign!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Why? When you give the exact opposite every time.
> 
> I don't have  "3D IS THE GREATEST THING EVER" in my mind. It seem to me you going around saying  "3D IS THE WORST THING EVER PRAISE THE HD
> 
> ...



Because HD is actually cool? 3D is just 3D and, at this point of time, can be quite cumbersome. You can play it on a handheld if you hold it at a certain distance and don't move your head at all or change that distance, which really seems to defeat the point of "portability". You can overpay for an expensive TV and wear goofy glasses. Either route you choose it's a big bother and you get a headache from all the shit you have to go through to get the 3D or just from the 3D itself.

HD actually makes our games look better, more detailed, prettier. 3D just makes them... 3D.

I suggest you watch this. Yahtzee is highly critical of most everything so him tearing it to shreds is a common occurrence, but he does outline almost all the major flaws with the system and even Nintendo in general. And this review was at launch.

EDIT: He also has an Ocarina of Time one.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't even imagine how games would play on that controller.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I have a feeling if Sony made this controller instead, they wouldn't be getting as much heat.They actually thought of something _like_ it a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I played on my 3DS about two times, I hardly ever moved it.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 3D just makes it 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guild, you are a one man trolling show with an awesome fun factor. Hard at work to proove us that the 3DS is bad and always stating the facts. Please more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really guys, just don't bother with the haters and trolls and have fun with your games, wether on 3DS, PSP or maybe later on PSV or WiiU. It doesn't matter.

On topic: I remember with the Wii there was similar talk because the devs got tethered Wiimotes with their devkits. And everything turned out well


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is he trolling?  I agree with him, and he's not hating.  HD does make things look better and 3D makes them look...3D.  That's pretty much the best way to describe it.

Wait, wasn't this about the Wii U?


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought much the same of 3D display before buying the 3DS. But while I still really don't care about 3D video (movies, tv), I have found it to be absolutely fantastic in games. Sure, its a gimmick. But its a friggin brilliant one.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

3D is a visual enhancement and so is HD. Just like HD 3D makes games look better. It's that simple.

EDIT:


			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priceless


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say that. In a good system, the features should benefit game development. Basically, the features should be based around what would be best for games; when games have to be bent out of shape to accommodate the gimmicks (3D, the Wii remote, etc.), it only hurts the system. 

And, really, is the concept of thinking a piece of tech is cool but misapplied really that difficult to grasp?

Let me use the Kinect as an example. Great, promising technology, with a wide range of applications that could easily improve our day to day lives... instead, it is being squandered as a video game add on that doesn't work all that well. It is a gross waste of potential.

The tablet for the Wii U is basically similar; a cool piece of technology that is being pissed away as a stupid gimmick.



			
				SpaceJump said:
			
		

> 3D is a visual enhancement and so is HD. Just like HD 3D makes games look better. It's that simple.



And no. 3D doesn't make games look better, or at least, it hasn't yet.

I think it can, one day, but we just aren't there yet.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> 3D is a visual enhancement and so is HD. Just like HD 3D makes games look better. It's that simple.
> It makes the way one sees them different, but not necessarily better.  While I can't factually say anything, I'm pretty sure (though not fully) that HD makes the images sharper, crisper, and...well, that's all I know about it.  3D more tricks your eyes into seeing the image in a different way, not really enhancing it at all.
> 
> 
> ...


This.  Gahars, why did you wait so long to join the temp?  You always have something useful to say.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 9, 2011)

Those developers are weak i dont know how to do anything  i blame them


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To all 3DS owners: Turn 3D off on your 3DS, we were tricked. It's not real...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this was stated before, by Nintendo no less.  Though I don't care enough to look.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

So, bias. 
If you actually had a 3DS Guild you see 




			
				SpaceJump said:
			
		

> 3D is a visual enhancement and so is HD. Just like HD 3D makes games look better. It's that simple.
> and you can actually move you head around(which you shouldn't do much anyway),
> 
> you just have to keep you eyes on the screen. (Like you meant too.)
> ...


Um... just no.

Using the 3D, it give real sense of space, doesn't make game seem smush, make things stand out,and it even allow you to see more on the screen.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

IMO, HD and 3D are in different ballparks. HD encompasses not just a higher resolution, but also polygon detail, texture resolution, etc to acquire that HD experience. 3D is just taking what already exists, and making it 3D.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act like he said something bad about it.  All he said was that similar to the Kinect, it's an ambitious and interesting idea that will simply be seen by the masses as some stupid/okay gimmick.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you can look into the future? These days innovation == stupid gimmick without even having tried it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell if you're trolling or simply a fanboy...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL That's what Nintendo gets for choosing quantity over quality.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know either...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 9, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Those developers are weak i dont know how to do anything  i blame them


Just stop talking.


*PLEASE*


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2011)

It's called perception, SpaceJumper. Perception, with a dash of simple sense.

By the way, of course, MachoMuu. I'm just here to make GBAtemp a happier, cheerier place. (insert emoticon here)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 9, 2011)

3D is supposed to enhance your viewing experience. We just haven't found out how to make proper use of this technology yet. It is very early. Remember when bluray players were all huge and bulky and cost alot? Same for DVD. 

On-topic: to summarize, I think Nintendo should go back to the drawing board with the dev kit. Maybe even change up some of the components in the Console so there won't be as many difficulties. 

The fact that I always hated is that EVERY game company (Nintendo, Sony, & Microsoft) Always hold back when building their consoles. Taking out a feature because it would make it too expensive. I know this sad reality makes it so that they cannot add every feature they want for fear of loss of profit. But think of the epic systems that could have been made if they didn't hold back anything. 

I remember there was a rumor that the WiiU would have a Bluray drive. And wireless N connectivity(?)


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I can't tell if you're trolling or simply a fanboy...


Why either? Is it because he see that some of guys will try to diss and over exaggerated anything Nintendo does into gimmick (negatively) by "proof"
to try to make you opinions facts?

Which is even worst when you haven't even touch the technology you dissing.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't dis anyone, we didn't insult anything about Nintendo.

The thing is, you're so blinded by what I can only describe as fanboyism (from what I've observed) that anything that when something even seems like it's a negative towards Nintendo you get defensive and fight back with conjecture and twist our words.  This is especially true when you don't understand what we're talking about, like my use of the words "negative connotations".


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2011)

TheDarkSeed, the Wii U was never going to have a bluray drive. Ever. Nintendo wouldn't use the format created by their rival unless there was absolutely no other option.

And, unfortunately, cost is always going to be an issue, in gaming or any other medium. Remember "$599 US Dollars!" debacle that Sony has only recently been able to move past?

Cost is always going to be an issue, because customers only have so much money to spend. The important thing is to make a console as awesome and price effective as possible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the flipside, you get incredible boners over it while having the same amount of experience.

Quite honestly, I've listened to the review I posted and I'll take Yahtzee's opinion over yours. It feels like the 3DS came out and you're just trying to find some way to think everything about it is amazing.

I used to enjoy Nintendo products, I rocked only a Wii and DS for years and was quite content with it. Then I bought a Xbox and realized the Wii is a completely inferior product in every way outside of having some decent platformers, which I realized aren't all that anyway. Then I bought a PSP and realized handheld gaming is more than just the DS and can have games that are quality over quantity.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2011)

I looked at the title and thought. "Why am I not surprised?"

At this rate, Nintendo won't exist next year, at least, that's what 01net's making it seem like.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Quite honestly, I've listened to the review I posted and I'll take Yahtzee's opinion over yours. It feels like the *3DS* came out and you're just trying to find some way to think everything about it is amazing.


I thought he was talking about the Wii U.


----------



## phantastic91 (Sep 9, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> 3D is supposed to enhance your viewing experience. We just haven't found out how to make proper use of this technology yet. It is very early. Remember when bluray players were all huge and bulky and cost alot? Same for DVD.
> 
> On-topic: to summarize, I think Nintendo should go back to the drawing board with the dev kit. Maybe even change up some of the components in the Console so there won't be as many difficulties.
> 
> ...



I thought Microsoft and Sony has always been taking losses. even when the ps3 was 600 dollars. hence, their machines were beefed up in power performance. Nintendo on the other hand are known to make profits on the console they sell (the reason why their console is underpowered or lacks a lot of features?). They are taking a loss of the 3ds now, but if the 3ds was truly built with a 250 price, I wonder what it would be like.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you have it. How about forming your own opinion and actually trying it yourself...

So you got your 360 and enjoyed it and suddenly everything Nintendo sucks?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I point out any problems in the 3DS in this thread?  Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 9, 2011)

wiiu does not need that unrealiable format call blue ray


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> On the flipside, you get incredible boners over it while having the same amount of experience.
> No, it just I didn't try to shoot something down before even having the thing in my hands.
> I see the 3DS has problems,but at the same time I see it a great handheld and I see the 3D as a great enhancer just as your beloved HD,HD-like graphics.
> 
> ...


Dude...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 9, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed, the Wii U was never going to have a bluray drive. Ever. Nintendo wouldn't use the format created by their rival unless there was absolutely no other option.
> I know
> 
> 
> ...


Preachin to the quire


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't personally mean you...


----------



## RisnDevil (Sep 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> IMO, HD and 3D are in different ballparks. HD encompasses not just a higher resolution, but also polygon detail, texture resolution, etc to acquire that HD experience. 3D is just taking what already exists, and making it 3D.



I am glad then that your definition doesn't count.  HD has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with "polygon detail, texture resolution, etc."  HD refers ONLY to the pixel density/pixel count which has resulted in finer detail.  Often times, it makes details that were already present (such as polygon detail or texture resolution) become visible but understand:  there was no change to what was already there.  With this higher density/count, developers have put more detail into games since it can now be noticed.

Now, more on-topic, while there are (rumored) "development" issues, I am GREATLY looking forward to the Wii U.  I am not a developer (yet) and I see great potential for new and/or unique play with this (the tablet).  Is the Wii U perfect?  Hell no (or probably, more accurately since it's not done or out).  My two biggest gripes are the ability to only use one tablet (Give us, the consumer, choices.  Don't make them for us.) and the fact the tablet screen is not HD.  Fix those and I promise you can do no wrong by me.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I used to think you at least had some respectable views.  In what ways is the 360 a better product then the Wii?  The Wii changed things up, and got both Microsoft *and* Sony to move into the motion controls.  Innovative, and successful.  The Wii has STILL outperformed the 360 and PS3 in terms of sales.  Yeah, it doesn't have the best library of games, but it has far, far, *far* more good games then you're making it out to be.  Having owned all 3 consoles, the only thing the 360 has going for it is it's online service, which people seem more then happy to pay out of their ass for.  The PS3 has bluray, and a bit inferior online play, but other then that, is nothing more then a really souped up 360 that can play Bluray, and thus have better graphics in game(And to some extent, though not often, better gameplay).  As for the 360, unless you're a "hardcore" FPS lover, the 360 doesn't exactly have that good of a selection.  

Same thing with the DS.  It brought in two things: dual-screen gaming, and touchscreen.  That touchscreen influence is now *everywhere*.  The DS also has, despite the amount of shitware, a *far* better library then the PSP could ever have.  You say quality over quantity, but I've yet to actually find a PSP game that didn't actually bore me to tears(P3P, Phantasy Star Portable(2)).  The only games I ever really enjoyed on the PSP were remakes.  Nothing else really appealed to me, of course I can't say I've looked all that much recently.  Meanwhile, my DS gets played almost daily for games I actually enjoy, while my PSP sits on my table being played maybe once a month.  And again, in terms of sales(and games, I'd bet), the DS still outperformed the PSP.  

That's not to say the PSV will outperform the 3DS, or vice versa.  But as is already obvious, people don't want to spend $250 on a handheld gaming console.  The 3DS tried that.  The PSV will *not* be an exception at all.  And you're foolish to think it will.  


AS FOR the Wii U...well, I can't really see why it *would* perform well.  It's controller, while an interesting idea, doesn't look all that comfortable to use.  At all.  It's a huge tablet.  A tablet isn't meant to be a controller, never was.  (Unless it's used for touch-controls, like current ones do for games and emulators and whatnot.)  It's not really going to appeal to anyone at all, and what made them think it was a good idea, I will never know.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if the tablet will be good until I actually try it. But I remember with the DS that the touch screen was labeled gimmick too and look where we are now. Maybe the WiiU will surprise us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo was always the innovator: NES pad, shoulder buttons, analog stick, rumble pack, touch screen, motion control and some others I forgot and the others are always following. The tablet could fit into the list.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't read this thread, but i don't understand why this is news, all of this was said two weeks ago, it came out the day after the 01net rumors about the 3ds' second slidepad


----------



## phantastic91 (Sep 9, 2011)

RisnDevil said:
			
		

> My two biggest gripes are the ability to only use one tablet (Give us, the consumer, choices.  Don't make them for us.) and the fact the tablet screen is not HD.  Fix those and I promise you can do no wrong by me.



I agree with this.  Although i can live without an HD screen since ill mostly be playing on the tv anyways, I really hate how Nintendo is handling the control options. It's a mess! I am looking forward to the wiiu, really. But Nintendo themselves seem to don't even know how to handle the control situation. At one point they say that there's only going to be one controller and another won't be sold in stores. Then later someone said that it might be available down the road and that they are working on support for two wiiu controllers. How is multiplayer going to work? I see this as a massive headache to developers creating multiplayer options and to consumers looking to buy extra controllers. Using a wii motion plus, classic controller, etc is  not a perfect solution and is also confusing to consumers. Plus non of these controllers offers everything the main wiiu controller offers.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

One controller does sound like a pain.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> One controller does sound like a pain.


I agree, they really have to adress this issue. Hopefully they will get it to work with more than just one.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> alunral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Getting long, spoilered it.  

On the first point, you misunderstood.  I meant the Wii's motion controls were innovative and successful.  Not Sony and Microsofts.  But the fact that they eventually did them only proves my point.  On the second point, touchscreen is *not* a fad, and you're ignorant to think it is.  If you truly think touchscreen is a fad, you underestimate it, and fail to see the plainly obvious.  Everything has touchscreen now because it's the next step.  Pretty soon we'll have non-physical screens completely.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> touchscreen is *not* a fad, and you're ignorant to think it is.
> QUOTEIgnorant:
> Lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated.


So no, he's not ignorant at all.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes it's a fad, and a pretty big one, what do you not see with a touchscreen these days? Pretty much everything has one, and some screens are sucky to say the least.. Also the way you worded it sounded like you were saying that Microsoft and Sony had innovative and sucessful controlls, so sorry for the misunderstooding it. 

If a fad is good, people buy into it. Microsoft and sony bought into motion controlls and look where they went.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> alunral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A fad is something that goes away after a time.  By your own logic, you could say a screen in general is a fad.  Or even a computer.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2011)

How about we keep insults out of this thread altogether?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> *stuff*



How is the 360 better than the Wii? It has better games and better graphics and better features. Sorry that my gaming diet isn't bright and cheery platformers or hack and slash Zelda adventures and we're better off not mentioning the glorified and utterly forgettable tech demos of Wii Sports, Wii Sports Resort, Wii Music, etc etc.

Adding something new to gameplay means all of horse shit when you forget to actually make the system new. When the new generation came forward, at least for the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3, they offered advanced graphics, a huge basket full of online options and integration, games that, with this new power and such, could actually push gaming to beyond what it was. The Wii just kinda stayed in the past with all that, hell, even took a step backwards with that joke of an online system, and just gave you a control you can swing in your hands. If "innovation" is just having some completely random idea instead of realizing "Hey, we've got really strong concepts that people enjoyed last generation that, if improved upon, can be some of the best in gaming history,", then fuck innovation in general.

Also, way to demonstrate you're complete and utter ignorance. Criticizing me of "not knowing the Wii library" while you know only what the random fanboy shit is on the Xbox 360 kinda invalidates any opinion you have in the same vein. Glass houses, rocks, etc.

It seems like you're one of those people who care more about your games having "innovation" than actually being fun or being complex, a disease that seems to be corrupting the whole Nintendo community nowadays. Nintendo could tell you to jump off a bridge because it's what they'd do and I'm sure you would do it.

The term "Nintendrones" becomes something I'm more tempted to use time and time again. I just find myself trying to find a few Nintendo fans with an actual sense of logic who realize that Nintendo isn't the bleeding edge of technology, but more like taking one step forward and two steps back. Pulling something new out of its ass but forgetting to keep itself up with the times technologically. And don't say the Wii U is the fixer to all this, it's offering maybe a bit passed current generation graphics all of how many years later? Am I supposed to be impressed? The Wii did the same exact thing. It's offering features and tech similar or close to the current gen without taking any step towards a next gen, just giving us a fancy controller and expecting me to think this is what makes games so much better, not the actual games themselves.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Touch*screen is a fad, and it will probably be gone after awhile.

I'm not saying it's a bad fad, but when everything has a touch screen that's kidna pushing it imo. I don't even see the point in touch screen computers, I'd rather have the mouse.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

IMO: cancel the motherfucker. and START OVER.

We won't be angry at you Nintendo!


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 9, 2011)

Touch screen looks like something that will be permanent, but optional in the future. It's very handy for certain devices. And I do not count the DS as one of them.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

PyroSpark said:
			
		

> Touch screen looks like something that will be permanent, but optional in the future. It's very handy for certain devices. And I do not count the DS as one of them.


Exactly, I'd like it to be optional. I never said it was bad, I just don't want it on everything, and yet I see it on everything, even computers which I see no reason for.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that would be nice.  I'd like it if it were here to stay but were optional.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

The Wii U is having trouble in the development stage. Simple as that, and it is a normal process. We don't need flame wars going on in this thread, or any other thread for that matter. Everyone has their opinions about what they like, dislike, etc., but people tend to want the "last say", which in turns angers those who also want the "last say", so everyone ends up getting hostile.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> alunral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do believe I said I had fun playing the games I played.  I'll say it again.  I have fun with them.  I'll spell it for you, too.  *F.  U.  N.*  What features does the 360 bring?  Seriously.  DVD playback?  I'll go ahead and say yeah, the better games part is based purely on opinion.   Graphics never made a game, which is why stuff on the NES is still played, as an example.  Thus graphics are irrelevant.  I've looked at stuff on the 360, and really...there's very little on it that appeals to me.  Yeah, it has some games to be interested in, but apart from that, no, nothing really.  Fighters, FPSs, War games, shitware, maybe a few RPGs here and there.  Oh yes, and has one of the worst controller setups I've ever used.  

You call me a "Nintendrone", but what's that make you?  As the DS has clearly proven, you don't need the highest-end technology to make something good.  The NES certainly didn't.  Don't think the SNES did.  N64 definitely didn't.  Gamecube didn't either.  Wii as well.  Onto handhelds.  Gameboy, GBA, DS, and now 3DS have not had the highest technology they could have.  Now look at the PSP.  And the PS3.  The PSP performed like shit in terms of sales, as was overly expensive compared to the competition.  Until recently.  The PS3, likewise, followed the same path.  $600 for a console?  $400?  Hell no.  The PS3 only started taking off after 4 years, and massive price drop.  The 360 suffered as well.  It has some massive hardware failure rates, *until recently*, related to heating issues.  The PS3 also has had a bit of a share of these.  Now, correct me if I'm wrong as I could easily be, has the Wii had anything like that?  As far as I know, it hasn't.  

So.  Was the PSP "next-gen"?  What did it bring to the table that gave us something new?  Nothing.  What did the DS bring?  It brought touchscreen, which Sony is following.  The DS did more then that, though.  It accelerated the use of touchscreens in everything.  Now the Wii.  It brought motion controls.  Didn't do much else other then a bit higher graphics output then the Gamecube, but it still brought something new.  Something both competitors saw fit to try and replicate.  (And consequently failed miserably.)  Graphics do not make something next-gen.  The PS3 brought nothing special.  The 360 brought, arguably, very nice online services.  But nothing that can't be replicated/already hasn't been replicated successfully.

Nintendo is *not* the cutting-edge of technology.  But they certainly influence it drastically.  Microsoft does, but not with the 360. Sony I won't comment on, because I'm not really sure.  Improving graphics is not cutting-edge.  Sorry to have to spill that to you.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> The Wii U is having trouble in the development stage. Simple as that, and it is a normal process. We don't need flame wars going on in this thread, or any other thread for that matter. Everyone has their opinions about what they like, dislike, etc., but people tend to want the "last say", which in turns angers those who also want the "last say", so everyone ends up getting hostile.


It's a Nintendo thread, it's bound to happen.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Now, correct me if I'm wrong as I could easily be, has the Wii had anything like that?  As far as I know, it hasn't.
> 
> Well, there was the boot2 incident when Nintendo tried to keep hackers/modders at bay.
> 
> QUOTE(machomuu @ Sep 9 2011, 02:30 PM) It's a Nintendo thread, it's bound to happen.



Of course, but its still going. Not saying moderators aren't doing their job, but such wars on non-Nintendo threads seem to get halted not long after they start.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what features does the Wii have other then motion controlls? Not much, it may have brought montion controlls but what else? Peopel got bored of using the wii remote and now I see more people using a controll on a wii then I do a wii remote. It can't even play dvds unless you both have a dvd playbak abled wii and hack it. Most people want dvd playback on their consoles, it's been like that for as far back as the PS2. I've heard people just buying consoles for a dvd or even a blueray player. Also, graphics are apart of any game. It's not just gameplay that makes the game, it's also the graphics. I use too say that too, but I'd like to have a good looking game. If graphics don't make a game I could just make stick figures and call it a fighting game.

But this is really getting off topic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

A small side note: I'm enjoying this conversation, but when you quote the large blocks of text (like mine), you can just snip out the text in the quote and put "*stuff*" or something. Makes it a lot easier to read (as someone can just jump to my post).

Also, just doing a breakdown here, bolded your parts:


*What features does the 360 bring?  Seriously.  DVD playback?*: Scoffing at the Xbox 360 bringing a popular feature the Wii doesn't even have? That's more than just hilarious.

*Graphics never made a game, which is why stuff on the NES is still played, as an example.*: More so because people who play NES games nowadays played them back then. And the NES never had bad graphics back then. Not a lot of games from the NES era have aged well, I'll be honest. People who play them and enjoy them are mostly people who A) played it back then and are accustomed to their age or B) are trying to come off as "hardcore gamers" since they play the NES.

*Thus graphics are irrelevant.*: Not at all. More power means more you can do. You can create larger worlds, more characters with better animations, things that look human instead of just a mess of triangles clumped together.

*Fighters, FPSs, War games, shitware, maybe a few RPGs here and there.*: Ironically games the Wii is pretty much completely lacking in. And no, as much as I enjoy Tatsunoko vs. Capcom and Xenoblade, they don't make up for the utter shortage of game genres on the system. And no, Brawl is not a fighter. EDIT: Oh, and minus shitware. The Wii has A LOT of shitware.

*Oh yes, and has one of the worst controller setups I've ever used.*: It's probably the best controller I've ever seen, actually.

*As the DS has clearly proven, you don't need the highest-end technology to make something good.*: Because sales prove how good something is. If you excuse me, I have to make sure Metacritic has a high enough score for Wii Sports.

*The NES certainly didn't.  Don't think the SNES did.  N64 definitely didn't.  Gamecube didn't either.*: ...Despite the fact that all these systems were either close to or even more powerful than their same generation counterparts? The Gamecube also sold rather poorly, as did the N64.

*Gameboy, GBA, DS, and now 3DS have not had the highest technology they could have.*: But no one gave a shit because there was hardly any competition for them.

*The PSP performed like shit in terms of sales, as was overly expensive compared to the competition.*: 50+ million units is hardly "shit", especially in a market populated by Nintendo since its inception.

*Now, correct me if I'm wrong as I could easily be, has the Wii had anything like that?  As far as I know, it hasn't.*: The Wii is pretty much rather spotless when it comes to hardware issues, I'll give you that, but it still doesn't excuse its piss poor features and piss poor graphics and silly controller.

*Was the PSP "next-gen"?  What did it bring to the table that gave us something new?  Nothing.  What did the DS bring?  It brought touchscreen, which Sony is following.*: Hey, looks like my innovation point was proven after all. Also, name a modern handheld that doesn't have a touchscreen. Most things do because it's good. At least the Vita's is actually more advanced than the DS one or the 3DS one. Multitouch is actually cool.

*It accelerated the use of touchscreens in everything...*: This entire paragraph is just more points for my whole "innovation is all you care about" thing. Congrats.

*Improving graphics is not cutting-edge.  Sorry to have to spill that to you.*: It actually is, sorry to spill that to you. If improving graphics wasn't "cutting edge" then we'd be loving in the 8-bit era where everything is made of pixels and blocks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I think I played on my 3DS about two times, I hardly ever moved it.




Well you're either lying and played it more, or you scratched it yourself. Stuff just don't get scratches. They don't randomly appear.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Well you're either lying and played it more, or you scratched it yourself. Stuff just don't get scratches. They don't randomly appear.



In his defense there are reports of the screen scratching itself when closed. It's not just an isolated incident, it happens to a few people. May have been a defect with some of the products or even fixed in later ones.


----------



## FranckKnight (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd like to say that there is no 'better console', it's all a matter of choice and taste in the game selection. This is just my opinion here, and _your mileage may vary_ when to comes to it.

Nintendo stayed in the same path it had set itself since the N64, but improved. There is no better console for 4 players pick-me-up party games. They offered something new at the time, the motion controls was the first foray outside of the whole 'sitting in couch with a controller'. The NDS was the first foray into not staring at a single screen, adding a new depth with touch controls as well. Another thing, if people blame them for marketting mostly toward casual gamers, I'll still say that from a business perspective, it has been the most successful console Nintendo made, only because it managed to do the proverbial "selling a fridge to an eskimo" by selling their console to people that NEVER wanted to touch a game before. My mom owns a Wii. My grand-father a NDS, many of my aunts as well. All of them were buying their first console/handheld ever, that wasn't for their kids that is.

PS3 and 360 are far more 'conventional' when it comes to the type of game. Sure the PS3 added the SIXAXS, but how many games effectively make use of it? Most of the games ignore it because they are cross-console and Xbox doesn't have motion controls to any degree. The games library as a result is far more 'conventional' as well, with action, sports games and such that only require a controller and not movement to handle. Not to say that the Wii did worse in that aspect, but obviously the Wii didn't attract the same games due to the difference in controls.

Power/graphic wise there is no contest that the Wii was underneath the others, but that doesn't make them worse per say. It depends on how it's used, and I must say I have been impressed with some of the games, like the Resident Evil Chronicles. There's a few games on the PS3 and 360 that, even with all the extra power, weren't even looking that much better than late PS2 games. Poor usage or optimization, can't be sure. 

I will agree that 360 using DVDs for another generation was probably not their best choice, but the market when it was created was rather hazy as well. It came very close that HD-DVD would win over BluRay, making PS3 the only machine that would ever bother supporting the media. But BluRay won instead. I can't fully blame Microsoft for not predicting how it would go, or to toss their chip on their competitor's media in the balance of the BluRay/HDDVD war. But if the next console they make still uses DVD, there's a definite issue.


----------



## bowser (Sep 9, 2011)

*sigh*

It will be nice if everyone just stops arguing and respects each others' opinions. After all, nothing is absolutely "better" or "worse" than something else. It's only relative and depends on a person's views.

One person may hate 3D because it gives them headaches (thereby making it bad) but another person thinks it's cool and makes games better (thereby making it good). Neither is right nor wrong. These are just opinions and arguing about who is right or what is better is just pointless.

You like better graphics and expensive systems? Great! That's your preference.
You like motion control and touchscreens? Fine! Enjoy your games.
You think coming up with new concepts is a gimmick? That's your opinion.
You think coming up with new concepts is innovation? That's your opinion.
You think Nintendo sucks? That's your opinion.
You think Nintendo is awesome and all other game companies suck? That's your opinion.

Does Nintendo generally have hardware inferior to other consoles of it's generation? Yes. Is that bad? Yes or no depends on your opinion.

THESE ARE ALL JUST OPINIONS PEOPLE. No need to get all hot under the collar because someone's opinions don't match with yours. And there's no point in forcing your opinions on others.

Wait, what was this thread originally about again?


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 9, 2011)

Nintendo: I don't care about the development... just make the end product amazing! Good luck.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A small side note: I'm enjoying this conversation, but when you quote the large blocks of text (like mine), you can just snip out the text in the quote and put "*stuff*" or something. Makes it a lot easier to read (as someone can just jump to my post).
> 
> Also, just doing a breakdown here, bolded your parts:
> 
> ...




like always  Mc comunist trying to do damage control on behalf of sony and microsoft  psp was a failure admit it already go see the numbers


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> like always  Mc comunist trying to do damage control on behalf of sony and microsoft  psp was a failure admit it already go see the numbers



It may have failed to beat the DS, but even I know it didn't fail in numbers.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> psp was a failure admit it already go see the numbers


70 million sold. How is that a failure? The GBA sold 80 million and it was considered a megahit.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> It will be nice if everyone just stops arguing and respects each others' opinions. After all, nothing is absolutely "better" or "worse" than something else. It's only relative and depends on a person's views.
> 
> ...



About the Wii U development problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But, to say something, everyone has opinions for each different console. We can respect their opinion but that doesn't mean we have to agree too it.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





we talking this gen 

ds sold 147.87 million


----------



## bowser (Sep 9, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure but I think there's no point going on arguing about who's right. There is no right or wrong here.

In my opinion


----------



## Necron (Sep 9, 2011)

Leaving all the conversation you're having, I'll stick to the OP.
Probably they should scrap that control and do something with a new touch screen (really, the should be called now touchtendo).


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> we talking this gen
> 
> ds sold 147.87 million



So? Does that make 70 million any smaller a number? It's still 70 million consoles. You'd have to be severely delusional to call it a failure.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 9, 2011)

3D on 3DS is fucking badass, the videos are badass, I WANT feature length 3D movies.  3D WILL impact the gameplay of 3D platformers.  The 3DS is NOT difficult to hold properly unless you're a granny.  Nintendo needs to trash the Wii U and go back to the drawing board.


----------



## RisnDevil (Sep 10, 2011)

Trying to stay only on-topic (because I would love to jump in on some of the other.....arguments, but won't.):

A "problem" with the current age we live in, the often times touted "information age" is the prevalence of this "kind" of "information" without context.  Again, this is the DEVELOPMENT phase.  This is the phase you want to have problems.  I WILL NOT listen to "problems with the _________" in regards to the Wii U until it is released, because stuff changes.


----------



## C-Kronos (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, to prevent any further arguments over sucky graphics means a game sucks, here's an example of one of the best games of all time, but it has crap graphics: Deus Ex (Sorry to anyone that will have to reinstall and play it, I know it's an irresistible compulsion.)


----------



## Nujui (Sep 10, 2011)

RisnDevil said:
			
		

> Trying to stay only on-topic (because I would love to jump in on some of the other.....arguments, but won't.):
> 
> A "problem" with the current age we live in, the often times touted "information age" is the prevalence of this "kind" of "information" without context.  Again, this is the DEVELOPMENT phase.  This is the phase you want to have problems.  I WILL NOT listen to "problems with the _________" in regards to the Wii U until it is released, because stuff changes.


It's not like it will do any harm.


But anyway, the only thing I hate about the wii u is the controler, everything else is fine.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

C-Kronos said:
			
		

> Okay, to prevent any further arguments over sucky graphics means a game sucks, here's an example of one of the best games of all time, but it has crap graphics: Deus Ex (Sorry to anyone that will have to reinstall and play it, I know it's an irresistible compulsion.)


In 2000 it looked good.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe developers are just whining because they don't have the luxury of being able to work with the same architecture as they did when going from the GameCube to the Wii.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> C-Kronos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there also a patch that was released a couple months ago to update the graphics?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there was, it was front paged, too.  So there's really no excuse.


----------



## sputnix (Sep 10, 2011)

goddamnit Nintendo stop with the fucking gimmicks, you got lucky with the wii but it slowly died, the ds is the only thing that was gimmicky at the start but was able to stand on it's own, just create a good console nothing fancy just something that works well and has that Nintendo charm


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Those consequences allegedly include *"inadequate" streaming* and wireless functionality integral to the Wii U's innovative design, the source continues, and speculation that the console's main chip set "may be a tad too cheap."
> 
> "So far, *the wireless functions simply do not work at all*," it continues, claiming that as a result, developers are working with a tethered controller which apparently "still does not work properly".



Inadequate streaming functionality? Wireless HDMI exists and works fine, so even if that tablet had a HD resolution (and it doesn't), there should be no problem in streaming video to it. 

Just how cheap _are_ these components?


----------



## buffdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheap as chips


----------

